# Meds for anxiety / Paxil users?



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I do not know where else to post this. I went to the psychiatrist for an evaluation. He put me on Paxil (have not started yet) and in December I will begin therapy. I am not too sure about the Paxil since I am not depressed or having D at the moment (only occurs when a situation comes up). I want to give a try to Mike's tapes but I do not have the money right now. I don't even know how costly is this med since my insurance will not cover any meds.I feel confused







since I have read the D effects and the side effects with Paxil. On top of that I do not like taking meds at all. On the other hand, I am happy because the insurance is going to pay for the therapies. Can anybody help me here? Any input? Should I give Paxil a try? Or just ask the doctor to begin only with therapy? Thanks...


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh I forgot... Is it normal to combine therapy and meds? And then reduce the medication as the therapeutic effect occurs?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

zayaka26, okay per your email this is what I think you should do for now.Don't take the paxil. Ask him just to start the therapy for now and tell himm if things change you will re-evaluate the paxil.It is normal to combine the treatments so you know.I would do that and since you can't afford Mike's IBS tapes, I would get his general relaxation one first. I listen to it for the first time last night and it was very good. This is not a subsitute for the IBS ones, but a starting point for you to see and feel how this all works. Its also a cheaper way to go at the moment.Personally sometimes I think the doctors throw those drugs out there for people when there are other natural safe ways with no side effects to try first and since you don't feel majorally stressed right now why go through the side effects if they do happen to you, which in the first two weeks may happen.Try his general relaxation ones before bed or something and see how that goes for twenty bucks.let me know what you think and if you have any questions.If you benefit from the general relaxation ones, move on to the IBS ones as they are the ticket for IBS.Meanwhile, he can work the therapy aspect out with you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, what did you decide to do?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi eric,How are you? Thanks for asking. I ordered the tapes (well CDs) and I am waiting for them. I will also talk to my doc about giving me some time to try this and if I can go to therapy like he suggested in December, even better. I have a question, would that be a good idea? To do the therapy sessions while using the tapes?As for the Paxil, I will wait. It is a strong medicine and I understand that if this has to do with an imbalance in my body I could probably need some help. But I think it would be best to try something for those specific stressful days, not for each and everyday because I would not be needing it. Anyway, i will wait like you suggested; it makes more sense.Thanks so much for all the support. Hopefully I will start the CDs soon and post how is it going.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

zayaka26, Mike knows more about doing both therapies at once, but I don't really see a problem with it. I personally like to do one thing at a time to see what really helps and works.On the Paxil front, I am also personally glad to see you tackle this another way, like your doing first, and if its not where you want to be in the future, then to reevaluate the paxil then.Good going!


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Zayaka,I saw your name in the Chat room last night and I should have asked you this then..>But I was wondering if you ever tried the Paxil? Do you have Anxiety even when you aren't having C & D? I have had mixed experiences with meds.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi spider. No, I did not try the Paxil. I think that the pressure is always there because I worry too much about things. But what really I do not like is when it gets out of control (when I feel my innerself and my bowels act crazy... that gut feeling I hate so much).







To answer your question: I am ok during normal days. That is why I had my doubts with the Paxil; I do not think I need it everyday. Plus, I did not go see the doc for meds; it was his idea. I just went for advice, therapy or whatever it was my insurance would cover. Have you ever tried Paxil?


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I saw this thread and decided to throw my 2 cents in (if it's not welcome, I apologize). I started Paxil in June of this year. I didn't think I needed medication either. I've been in CBT for 6 years (off and on)and usually manage pretty well. For some reason, not sure why-no additional stress other than life-my anxiety hit me hard this year. Not everyday, but when I had an attack--WHAM! The final straw for me was driving to St. Simon's Island for a conference and having attack after attack on the road (normally driving doesn't bother me). I came back the next week and called my doctor. After deciding I was going to get on something, I talked to my boss to let her know in case the Paxil started causing strange side effects (it's happened to me before with antibiotics, I've learned it's better for me not to take chances







). She told me she's been on a low dose Paxil (10mg, same as me)for over three years and fussed at me for not doing it sooner . For me, after my body adjusted to the Paxil, the worst side effect was really vivid dreams (kind of entertaining actually). I still am in CBT (every two weeks) and still use my journal and my relaxation breathing for any major attacks. The Paxil really just keeps me grounded, not much else. I don't feel as tense, I don't obsess over tiny things (in the scheme of life I mean) and I'm a much more pleasant person to be around (I think) because I'm not so jumpy. You have to be on it for at least six weeks before you'll notice anything. While I don't feel meds are right for everyone, for me, it was definitely the right decision.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me. The more I learn about my illness, the more I realize much of it is rooted in Anxiety, and sometimes depression. Anyhow, that is what the doctors are telling me.My doctor prescribed me 20mg Paxil about a year ago. I tried it for 2 days and I had to stop because it made me even sicker to my stomach and my thoughts were crazy/paranoid/racing. So I went on Prozac instead. The first week on it was tough, I was feeling much worse, sick to my stomach, like I was getting worse..I couldn't eat, had bad nausea, and seemed even more emotional, but I stuck it out as I adjusted and things slowly seemed to get better. It must have helped because I was back at work about a month later. I think the Prozac helped me with my depression, after I got used to it. But I am not sure how much it helped with my IBS. My nausea and C & D never went away. I think the Prozac really helped me DEAL with the problem, but didn't really solve it. If that makes sense.When I started Prozac my IBS was undiagnosed, I was having all these invasive tests done which was very nerve racking. IT was to the point where I was on medical leave from work because of cramping-diahreah, nausea. All this gave me super bad depression. Anyway, I went off the meds last may because I was feeling better and my doctor thought it was resonable. My bowels have been all but normal since about August, and I have noticed the Anxiety creeping back more and more each day. I tried starting prozac again last September, I took it for 8 days, after 4 weeks straight of Diahreeah and loosing 10lbs. but it wasn't that great. It made me want to eat even less, and more nausea, and a lot more emotional (same as last time) I figured it was making me feel worse, and I wasn't as bad as last year, so I stopped. I guess I chickened out, I should have maybe stayed on it another week to get adjusted to it. My GI doctor wants me to try other meds for my IBS, she was saying that they arent sure why, but Anti-depressants help your stomach and have helped a lot of people with ibs. I have another lower GI scheduled and a gastric emptying X-Ray next week. I am also going to hypnotherapy once a week (last night was my first night).Basically, I am trying to go through my other options before I submit to the Meds again. I am not opposed to using them, as I know they helped me before, I just fear the side effects, and that first week or so. That was really tough for me.Any thoughts???


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

P.S. Sorry for my long post. I guess everyone has a story they want to tell!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I was on Paxil for depression, not IBS. Beware that, to put it delicately, it stopped all sexual pleasure for me. I was relaxed as if I were in a stupor, but the Psychiatrist threw meds at me too fast.Now, I am in a battle to cut down Serzone, which is constipating.Whatever happened to Valium, Miltown, Xanax--those oldies but goodies you only took when you were having a major anxiety attack?___________I am not a druggist, nor do I play one on TV!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Bustaphur, any advice is always welcome. Thank you.







Spider, that is exactly what I fear: the side effects. If I do not feel I am getting better, I will considerate the Paxil; I have not taken completely out that possibility. But for now, I will just see how it goes with the hypnotherapy.Joan, that was what I thought doc would prescribe, something for a specific moment (when I need it, not all the time).Thank you all


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I've been out of pocket due to the holiday, so I'm just reading the responses.Spider, you're absolutely on the right track by trying CBT/Hypnotherapy before going back on any medicine. I should mention that I'm also a counselor, so any non medical route should always be the first. Like I mentioned before, I've been in therapy for six years but I still couldn't get rid of the underlying anxiety. I started to do some digging and discovered that there is a strong family history of anxiety, and that's what started making me open to trying meds (although it still didn't force the issue). The main problem with the Valium, etc. that used to be out for the "As you need them" stress is that for some people, everything in life is a situation that you need to take those pills. They are VERY addicting for some people and very hard to kick. I was given Valium for some dental work last year (VERY nervous about it)and I understand how people become addicted--it felt really good to be on them. I still have the bottle in my medicine cabinet, but I try to not remember that they're in there. I've come very close in the last few months (before Paxil) to wanting to down the bottle, because at the time I thought my anxiety was too much to handle. My first week on Paxil was wild. The first day I took it I was flying one minute, having major panic the next, and I have absolutely no idea how I managed to drive myself home that evening. Then I went back and forth from eating everything in sight to not being able to eat a thing. I started taking them at night (they also made me sleepy) and could barely function at work the next day. Then my body started to adjust and now I just have the really wild dreams. But, this is my experience. Spider, Zakayia I hope that both of you are able to find a solution that works for you. It's worth it if you can.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Bustaphar, would'nt it be better for me to take an occasional valium than to take Klonopin everyday, which also was thrown at me (along with the Serzone).


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

Joan,I think it depends on why your doctor put you on the meds. If it was because he/she wanted you to leave them alone, then find a new doc (I had one that tried that--walked out and refused to go back). If it's because of an anxiety, then it should be determined as to whether the anxiety is a recurring problem. If it's a recurring problem (many times in a year) or has a strong genetic factor, then it may be a chemical imbalance (like bipolar disorder). Then, meds are a daily part of life, like they would be if we were talking about high blood pressure or diabetes. However, if the anxiety is because of a certain situation that is short term in nature (like my dental work was), then maybe the valium would be a better choice. That would be a discussion for you and your doctor to have and I would have it soon, especially if you're not comfortable with the side effects (which it sounded like yours were worse than mine). Again, this is just my 2 cents. I wish you well!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks for your reply.My posts on Constipation, Behavioral/Hypno boards will spell out more. Yes, anxiety is part of my makeup. However, I am no longer depressed.You were very kind in your response,Joan


----------

